

Show HN: A very simple way to share your location - lukabratos
http://mapme.in

======
lukabratos
I've created a super simple way to share your location. You simply go to
mapme.in and then you get a unique link to text, tweet, email to a friend from
your phone, tablet or desktop.

I decided to create this after a night out trying to describe where I was to
friend. It was too much hassle spelling the street name and I wished I could
of texted her a link. They weren't familiar with area.

Appreciate any feedback, its super simple! :-)

~~~
WA
Doesn't show anything if you have location services off (Safari, MacBook Air).

 _It was too much hassle spelling the street name and I wished I could of
texted her a link._

WhatsApp -> send my location.

~~~
isabelmay
WhatsApp costs 69p and is lame. At least this free I guess.

------
umami
I like how practical it is. I normally use WhatsApp or LINE for this, but even
on my laptop the geolocation is fairly accurate.

Bug report:

I get an offset between what I see when I generate a location to what it shows
using the URL on an incognito window. Correct one on the left, wrong one on
the right:

[http://f.cl.ly/items/2D261R141A082F3G2V2w/cafe.png](http://f.cl.ly/items/2D261R141A082F3G2V2w/cafe.png)

[http://mapme.in/5298](http://mapme.in/5298)

(Yes, I just shared my location publicly on the internet. I'll be fine.)

~~~
umami
New bug report!

It seems you are reusing four digit IDs? The address space might not be big
enough for HN! My previous link is now showing a location in Ljubljana,
Slovenia.

~~~
lukabratos
You're right. Thanks for the improvement report! I'll get on it right away.

~~~
umami
Glad I could help. Nice project!

------
lukabratos
Hi guys! Thanks for your feedback. Using your suggestion, I've now updated the
4 digit IDs to 10 digits :)

------
linux_devil
Shows location of my ISP provider , google maps on phone using triangulation
is accurate

~~~
danielrmay
Same thing here.

I then hit F5 and it told me I was in Germany.

------
pattle
Nice little project. The map placed me in the middle of a river, made me laugh

------
afandian
This is petrifying. My computer knows exactly where I am sitting.

------
primozskerget
Very simple service, I wish there were more like this.

------
FridayWithJohn
Hmmm, this was rather out for me. I got:
[http://mapme.in/1515](http://mapme.in/1515) however I live almost 5 miles
away from there.

